# Lake of the Woods-recent reports



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

Has anyone been on LOW lately? I'm heading up this weekend and was wondering how the fishing has been.

Thanks.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

You wouldn't be going up for ribfest aka "Big Pig" would you.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Fishing was AWESOME this weekend!!!!! Friday was nuts, Saturday slower, Sunday was nuts again!!!! 25 to 30 feet of water.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

